# Found some Clear Water



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I found some but it had a lot of grass in it and it was a few miles from the house


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn where did ya get those lights from....looks just like daylight. LOL Did ya stay away from the jellys?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

No jellies just a lot of baby crabs and shrimp in the grass


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You're a long way from home there Mark.


----------

